# OnThe Subject of The Best City in The World



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

There has been a cantakerous discussion on another board regarding the choice by the readers or would-be readers of that Conde Nast travel magazine whp chose San Miguel d´Allende as the greatest city in the world. Some are ecstatic that a Mexican city was chosen the best urban zone on earth but, I say, why demean Mexico by choosing a third place town not considered by locals to be even the most importatnt city in its state of Guanajuato, to be the best city on earth? That poll demonstrates, in my jufgmen, that the criteria applied by Conde Nast readers are, at best, highly superficial and reminds me of that old movie, _If It´s Tuesday, this Must Be Belgium_. I can think of many cities in Mexico that are imore mportant in may ways that San Miguel ´d´Allnde - start with Ganajuato City itself. It seems to me that _If It´s Tuesday it Must be San Miguel_. Have any of these people ever been more thhan ten miles out of Des Moines?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The universe that the Conde Nast surveys exists in is not necessarily the same world as most of the rest of the traveling public.


----------

